# switch programing trouble



## s2h_214 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a lionel train sett and im trying to wire the switches through the remote. i have two sc-2 model controllers to do so with. The trouble i'm having is when i program the modules several of the switches engage at the same time. How do i remedy this or can you only program a maximum of six switches even when you have multiple modules? thanks alot for any help


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for joining MTF. 
My question is... Are you using an Accessory switch controller?
I found the instructions
http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-4182-250.pdf
You can daisy chain the controller for more items. 
Lionel has a good site. I suggest you talk to them if you have a programming problem.
On their site they have tips on how to wire 027 switches for TMCC


----------

